# Twin Face Fuzz



## JetFixxxer (Feb 26, 2019)

Not completely finished.  Waiting toggle and I also changed the name of the pedal.  Twin Face wasn't doing it for me...


----------



## bkn1966 (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm curious on how to properly Bias the transistors...  I've researched (Fuzz Central), and have come up empty handed....


----------



## zgrav (Mar 26, 2019)

usually you bias the second transistor Collector to around 4.5 volts.  slightly slower if you want more "squish" (compression)


----------



## JetFixxxer (Mar 26, 2019)

bkn1966 said:


> I'm curious on how to properly Bias the transistors...  I've researched (Fuzz Central), and have come up empty handed....





> To bias the twin face put your black probe into the screw holes of your enclosure and put the red probe to the collector of q2 and then turn the trimmer until you get 4.5v.








						Twin Face Question
					

Will this handle a buffer circuit?  Does this "Fuzz" have to be at the beginning of the chain if I was to use some germanium transistors?   I already have Fuzz Factory clone (with germanium), fuzz face clone (germanium), and dream fuzz (which so far is my favorite).   The Fuzz Factory and Fuzz...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## bkn1966 (May 14, 2019)

zgrav said:


> usually you bias the second transistor Collector to around 4.5 volts.  slightly slower if you want more "squish" (compression)


Thank you zgrav!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 14, 2019)

Be sure to fit check the switch and pots before you solder.  On my Covert, the switch was a little on the tall side.  I had to shim the pots up from the box with washers and still the leads didn't quite bottom out on the board.  The leads did reach far enough thru the board for a good solder joint.

As for where to put a Fuzz-Face in the pedal chain, they react strongly to what is driving them.  Most FFs prefer to be driven from a high impedance source, such as a guitar with passive pickups.


----------



## evitative (Jul 7, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Be sure to fit check the switch and pots before you solder.  On my Covert, the switch was a little on the tall side.  I had to shim the pots up from the box with washers and still the leads didn't quite bottom out on the board.  The leads did reach far enough thru the board for a good solder joint.
> 
> As for where to put a Fuzz-Face in the pedal chain, they react strongly to what is driving them.  Most FFs prefer to be driven from a high impedance source, such as a guitar with passive pickups.


I ran into a similar problem.  I didn't have to shim any pots though, I just removed one of the nuts and washers from the 4PDT switch.  I'm wondering if these pots might be better to use for this


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 8, 2019)

Those are probably too long.  You can download the 16mm pot datasheet from Alpha's website, it had the dimensions for all of the various configurations.  Even with the nuts and washers removed from the switch, the short PC pin pots are barely long enough to reach the board.  There has got to be a shorter switch out there somewhere.


----------

